# International Indoor Championship in Vegas



## Big Daddy Boome (Jun 17, 2005)

*Info about the race*

We will be holding the International Indoor Championships (IIC) September 21-25, 2005 in the world famous city of LAS VEGAS! Las Vegas is all that you have heard about it and a lot more. No matter what your interest is, you will find it in VEGAS! The event will be held at the Stardust Resort and Casino located in the heart of Vegas on the famous “STRIP”. The Stardust hotel is an icon when it comes to Vegas. It is one of the premier properties on the Strip. We will be holding the IIC in the 25000 sq ft ballroom located just off the main casino. The Stardust has gone out of their way to accommodate us and want to help us make this event truly the best it can be. The hotel rooms that we have reserved for our group are in the West tower of the hotel located right next to the ballroom, offering most rooms a great view of the Strip. These are the nicest rooms in the hotel so your accommodations will be very nice. Please take a moment and visit their website (www.stardustlv.com) and see the wonderful things at await you at the Stardust.

This hotel type event will be different in many ways compared to other races of this type. The biggest change will be that we will not be pitting in your hotel rooms. Pitting for this event will be in the main ballroom where the track is located. This will allow for easier access for everyone to the event. It will allow more exposure to our sponsors as well as allowing everyone to socialize far more than at other venues. At the end of each day of the event the room will be locked and secured with my own staff I will have staff working the overnight hours inside the track area to ensure that your equipment will be 100% secure. We will have a fully stocked hobby shop onsite to ensure that you have everything you need to help you win the championship! There will be Wireless internet available inside the race track to allow you to surf the internet and get up to date information about the race. There will be a small charge for the service, but it will be worth it. As I mention the internet, we will be having internet coverage of the IIC that will far surpass anything that has been done before in our industry. This will truly be the race that the RC world will be able to know exactly what goes on, up to date coverage like never before.

*****Update 6-17-05*****
Well it has started. Entry forms went live on 6-8-05. and we have over 200 entries so far. I guess that means that everyone really wants to race(party) in Vegas! It also means that there is no time to waste. If you are thinking about racing with us, you need to send it in right away. We already recieved some entries from overseas. It looks like I am going to have to cut off the entries at 400. That way we are not running throughout the night. Rules for the race will be updated by the end of the week on www.intchamps.com

As always, if you have any questions, just leave a post and Boomer or myself will be happy to help. Or email me at [email protected]
Take care,
Scotty

Posted by Boomer :dude:


----------



## Big Daddy Boome (Jun 17, 2005)

*Check the Website*

********** Big news on the website.**********

Go to The official IIC Website 

Things are coming together.... BIG TIME! There is still room for entries.
DO NOT wait till the last minute. You WILL wanna be a part of this!

Boomer


----------

